

Why don't more people use encrypted communication like ProtonMail? - mark_l_watson

ProtonMail is almost as convenient as Fastmail and GMail, with the added benefit that if you email someone else on ProtonMail then the email is encrypted.
======
thuruv
I came to know about it recently only. The lack of knowledge costs us to be
ignorant about with some really useful things/tricks in this Tech life.

------
marcinj
Other people using other email services renders PM useless in a way. I wish it
weren't so.

